# must de cartier fake or original?



## begorka

Hello everyone! I'm here for the first time and I want to ask you a question. Is it original or not?


----------



## StufflerMike

Do you think „Baselworld“ is the right forum to post in ?


----------



## begorka

StufflerMike said:


> Do you think „Baselworld“ is the right forum to post in ?


Sorry for the inconvenience, I didn't know where to put it


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Moved to a more appropriate venue.

Cartier is Swiss, not Chinese (your movement is stamped Hong Kong). Also Cartier uses steel and gold in their cases, not cheaply plated pot metal. On the upside the Energizer battery looks genuine.

This thread is closed.


----------

